# bmq too easy and  training in general  and people



## switchcon (26 Mar 2007)

Hey everyone,

Here's  what i think about the army  now after being there in the 90's and rejoining in 2006. 

1.  The army has changed alot.  I had to re-do my BMQ.  It was so easy, its not even funny.  There were still alot of dumb people that where not even taking this  training seriously and think its OK that the rest of  the team will help them out ......u cant do anything anymore without a little baby crying to Mommy or cpl or Sgt cause we give them shit and those losers will handle a gun??? wtf ......... accidental discharge..and  pointing the barrel the wrong way and  sleeping on the field ......those clowns covering my back in combat?  They cant even say that they made a mistake, they lie all the time, chiken shit, be a man  "SPEAK UP"

if u think  your  cool  GET OUT ........  

2.  Female standard...LOL....what standard?  Both female and male should have the same standard  but  they dont ...........

3.  Physical training...LOL...alot of the instructors are out of shape and the recruits cant even run 2 k in the morning....yet they  still pass

4.  The army is in need of soldiers so much that they hire anybody these days......only 20 guys out of 50 in the BMQ should  have passed

5.  Equipment is getting....ummmm...slightly better 

6.  The food still sucks, except in St. Jean

Final Thought.....

If I wanted to rejoin the cadets I would have....what is the Canadian Army now??????


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Mar 2007)

Ok obviously a post about army standards. Common standard on army.ca is to be forthcoming with your credentials on your profile. As far as I can tell you still might be in cadets. As for your question, this is the Canadian _Forces _ not the Canadian _Army_ same standards for every bunch. I have my beefs with some of the Political Correctness that has made its way into the military. But that's life, adapt and overcome. The food is actually really good, and variety is excellent. 

P.S. This topic has been posted many times, and might get moved/deleted. Just use search next time to add to an existing topic. 

That's all. Have a good night.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2007)

No new complaints here, and no reason to turn any of them back into the endless debates they become.

Locked. Normal caveats apply.

Army.ca Staff


----------

